# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) مساعدة :  عطل الإقلاع  e1282t

## mus23

الرجاء من الإخوة مساعدتي في هاتف سامسونغ موديل e 1280t بحيث بعد شرائه من مدة قصيرة أصبح لا يقلع أبدا لكن يتم شحن البطارية بدون أن يشتغل مع العلم أنني على دراية بتصليح الهواتف  وشكرا جزيلا  :Confused:

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*الجهاز يحتاج الي تفليش
اولا جرب افتح الهاتف دون بطاقة ان اشتغل ادخل الكود 
*
2767
*
3855
#*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*ان رفض جرب اخي التفليش
دة الدرايفر الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
دي فلاشة عربية الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
وبرنامج التفليش بالمرفقات وممكن تستخدم بوكسz3x في التفليش ايضا*

----------


## mus23

شكرا جزيلا جاري التحميل  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mus23

بعد تنصيب الدريفر جهاز الكمبيوتر لا يتعرف عل الهاتف إذا ممكن شرح أوفى مع الشكر الجزيل

----------


## bouhelal

> بعد تنصيب الدريفر جهاز الكمبيوتر لا يتعرف عل الهاتف إذا ممكن شرح أوفى مع الشكر الجزيل

 اخي الكريم المرجو الضغط علي OK بستمرار وادخل كابل USB وانتضر حتى يتم التعرف عليه من طرف الكمبيوتر

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

> ممكن شرح أوفى مع الشكر الجزيل

  *اتبع خطوات الاخ bouhelal واما بخصوص طريقة استخدام برنامج التفليش تفضل بالمرفقات ملفpdf به الشرح لكن يجب ان يكون لديك برنامج Adobe Reader حتي يظهر معك الشرح*

----------


## fethignichi

شكرا

----------

